# where are the refurbed TPs on ebay?



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

I've searched ebay and can't find anything on the sale. Is it done?


----------



## swingline (Oct 2, 2011)

They are supposed to be on sale around 6pm today.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

travisross69 said:


> I've searched ebay and can't find anything on the sale. Is it done?


They will probably appear at around 6:00pm Central Time today under laptops http://stores.ebay.com/hewlettpackard?afepn=5335869999&campid=5335869999&PID=1225267


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Wish i could find an exact post on the time zone.. that makes all the difference in the world... are we sure about Central?


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Bimmer84 said:


> Wish i could find an exact post on the time zone.. that makes all the difference in the world... are we sure about Central?


Every tech site I have read says the same time....6 PM Central Time.


----------



## enthuaviator (Oct 16, 2011)

Take a look at the following. This provides all the details and what you may want to prepare before the start time of 6 pm CST.

http://www.deals2buy.com/deals/1c78hl0k-hp-touchpad-refurbished--16gb--32gb-versions-will-g


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Anyone see them yet?


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

DrPepperLives said:


> Anyone see them yet?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-TouchPad-Wi-Fi-32GB-Refurbished-FB359UAR-ABA-/170746761866?pt=US_Tablets&hash=item27c14cd28a


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

GONE.







I already have one but would have liked to pass them around


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

The 32GB is still availible
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-TouchPad-Wi-Fi-32GB-Refurbished-FB359UAR-ABA-/170746761819?pt=US_Tablets&hash=item27c14cd25b#ht_5793wt_1803


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

rohan said:


> The 32GB is still availible
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-TouchPad-Wi-Fi-32GB-Refurbished-FB359UAR-ABA-/170746761819?pt=US_Tablets&hash=item27c14cd25b#ht_5793wt_1803


It'll add to cart, but shows up there unavailable...


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

rohan said:


> The 32GB is still availible
> http://www.ebay.com/...#ht_5793wt_1803


+

NO IT ISNT!!!!...AHHHHHH LOL...ok im done!!


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Yep all gone. It was working at 7:15 i got one for my sister to use in college. Well it was "working"
I just hope they dont cancel my order...


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

rohan said:


> Yep all gone. It was working at 7:15 i got one for my sister to use in college. Well it was "working"
> I just hope they dont cancel my order...


Thats good. i hope u come out on top with it. Glad to hear someone got thru LOL


----------



## Zaret (Dec 5, 2011)

Use the canada one wiith the item #, then when it says unavailable refresh a couple times. I git a 32gb.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/170746761857?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.ca%3A80%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp5197.m570.l1313%26_nkw%3D170746761857%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

All gone... I missed out.


----------

